# AIO Wasserkühlung Anschluss



## 15Akito11 (17. Juli 2020)

Guten Tag,
ich möchte mir die Cooler Master MasterLiquid ML240L V2 kaufen. 
Als MB habe ich ein MSI B450M Pro-VDH Plus. Wie kann ich diese Wasserkühlung mit 2 Lüftern am besten anschließen.
Ich habe ja ein Steckplatz namens "JRGB" kann ich dort dann einfach die Pumpe anschließen, sodass auch RGB funktioniert? (Entschuldige, falls ich so eine Frage stelle, habe noch nie eine AIO angeschlossen. Besonders mache ich mir sorgen, ob die Wakü mit meinen Mainboard Anschlüssen passt)


----------



## BeaverCheese (17. Juli 2020)

Lies doch mal die Anleitung, da sollte alles drin stehen.


----------



## 15Akito11 (17. Juli 2020)

Kann daraus leider nicht ganz genau entnehmen, ob wirklich alles passt und funktioniert.. Bin schon Stunden damit beschäftigt, aber irgendwie komme ich nicht ganz weiter.


----------



## J4ckH19h (17. Juli 2020)

HOWTO Install Cooler Master ML240L V2 RGB on AM4 Motherboards - YouTube

Vll. hilft dir das weiter.


----------

